# Dog Bite statistics by breed



## Ginny01OT

Thought you would all find this interesting--the numbers represent five colums, Column 1 is Breed Attacks doing Bodily Harm, #2 is Child Victims, #3 is Adult Victims, #4 is Deaths and #5 is Maimings. (The # sign meant there were additional comments, I left the web address for this info down below if you want to read more, it is 7 pages worth of info) Additionally, this info is specific to dogs that were family pets.

Breed Attacks doing Child Adult Deaths Maimings Notes
bodily harm victims victims
[dogs X victims] [--------Individuals---------]
Akita 48 32 14 1 39
Akita mix (inspecific) 1 1 0 0 1
Akita/Chow mix 3 3 0 0 3
Akita/Lab mix 1 1 0 0 1
Akita/terrier mix 2 1 0 0 1
Airedale/boxer 1 1 0 1 0 #
Airedale 1 1 0 1 0
Australian blue heeler 3 1 1 0 2
Australian cattle dog 1 1 0 0 1
Australian shepherd 6 4 0 0 1
Basset/GSD mix 1 1 0 1 0
Beagle 2 2 0 1 1 #
Belgian shepherd 4 1 3 0 1
Blue heeler 2 0 1 0 1
Border collie 1 0 1 1 1 #
Briard 2 0 1 1 0
Brittany spaniel 4 1 0 0 1
Bulldog (American 4 0 3 2 2
Bulldog (English) 16 8 3 1 9
Bull mastiff (Presa Canario) 30 10 13 6 16
Bull mastiff/German shepherd 2 1 0 1 0
Buff mastiff/Rottweiler 1 1 0 0 1
Boxer 31 6 12 2 12 #
Boxer mix 1 1 0 1 0
Cane Corso 4 1 2 1 3
Catahoula 3 0 1 0 1
Chow 49 34 12 6 32
Chow/husky mix 2 2 0 1 1
Chow/Labrador mix 4 4 0 0 3
Chox mix (other) 2 2 0 0 2
Cocker spaniel 1 1 0 0 1
Collie 3 3 0 0 3
Collie/retriever mix 1 1 0 0 1
Coonhound 1 1 0 0 0
Page 2 of 7
Dalmatian 3 3 0 0 3
Dalmatian/Akita mix 1 1 0 0 1
Dauschund 2 1 1 1 2 #
Doberman 11 7 4 3 7 #
Doge de Bordeaux 2 1 0 0 1
East Highland terrier 1 0 1 1 0 #
Fila Brasiero 1 1 0 0 1
German shepherd 63 42 17 7 38
German shepherd mix 31 21 7 6 19 #
German shepherd/husky mix 4 3 1 1 2
Golden retriever 6 6 0 1 4 #
Great Dane 24 5 4 2 9
Great Pyranees 1 0 1 1 0
Greyhound 1 1 0 0 1
Husky 39 23 4 13 8
Husky/Malamute mix 2 2 0 0 2
Husky/Labrador mix 1 0 1 0 1
Jack Russell terrier 2 1 1 1 0 #
Labrador 26 18 9 2 20 #
Labrador mix 10 9 1 0 9 #
Labrador/boxer mix 1 0 1 0 0
Lab-Doberman 1 1 0 0 1
Lab-St. Bernard 1 1 0 0 1
Malamute 8 7 1 3 3
Mastiff 16 11 4 4 9
Norwegian elkhound 1 0 1 0 1 #
Pit bull terrier 1110 495 397 104 608 #
Pit bull boxer mix 5 1 2 0 2
Pit bull/chow mix 5 2 3 1 3
Pit bull/Doberman/GSD/Lab 2 2 0 0 2
Pit bull/GSD mix 1 1 0 0 1
Pit bull/Lab mix 15 10 4 3 8 #
Pit bull/Rott. mix 39 7 3 2 8
Pit bull/Sheltie mix 1 1 0 0 1
Pit bull/Weimaraner mix 1 0 1 0 1
Pit mix unknown 3 2 0 0 2
Pointer mix 1 0 1 0 0 #
Pomeranian 1 1 0 1 0
Poodle 2 1 1 0 2 #
Pug 1 1 0 0 1
Pug/Rottweiler mix 2 1 0 1 0
Queensland heeler 3 0 1 0 1
Rottweiler 409 231 109 58 223 #
Rottweiler/chow mix 1 1 0 0 1
Rottweiler/GSD mix 13 7 5 2 10
Rottweiler/Labrador 7 6 1 0 7
Russian terrier 1 0 1 0 1
Saint Bernard 6 3 0 1 1
Sharpei 4 4 0 0 4
Sharpei/Rottweiler 2 1 0 0 1
Sharpei/unknown mix 1 1 0 0 1
Sharpei/Labrador 1 1 0 0 1
Springer spaniel 3 4 0 0 4
Tosa 1 1 0 0 1
Weimaeaner 1 1 0 0 1
Wheaten terrier 2 1 0 0 1
Wolf hybrid 71 65 3 18 43 #
Total: 2209 1142 658 264 1323

www.dogbitelaw.com


----------



## SunSiberians

Goodness, some breeds have a lot more then I would have ever imagined!
Thanks for sharing, that was very interesting. Over what time period was this information collected (is this results from a year...2 years...etc)?


----------



## Curbside Prophet

I'd rather see statistics for the types of owners that own them.


----------



## SunSiberians

Curbside Prophet said:


> I'd rather see statistics for the types of owners that own them.


Hahaha, yes.


----------



## Shalva

I think whats also important in looking at stats.... is to look at the number of dogs of that breed and the total population of the breed. Also like others have said who are the owners of these dogs..... ? Also I have to question data where the individual does not spell the breed names correctly. Also what constitutes a bite... and what constitutes harm? 

interesting numbers would like to see the actual data and how it was collected.... also what regions were the data collected in.... 

S


----------



## ScareCrow

All from that same site,


> The majority of dog attacks (61%) happen at home or in a familiar place.
> 
> The most horrifying example of the lack of breed predictability is the October 2000 death of a 6-week-old baby, which was killed by her family's Pomeranian dog. The average weight of a Pomeranian is about 4 pounds, and they are not thought of as a dangerous breed. Note, however, that they were bred to be watchdogs! The baby's uncle left the infant and the dog on a bed while the uncle prepared her bottle in the kitchen. Upon his return, the dog was mauling the baby, who died shortly afterwards. ("Baby Girl Killed by Family Dog," Los Angeles Times, Monday, October 9, 2000, Home Edition, Metro Section, Page B-5.)
> 
> * Any dog, treated harshly or trained to attack, may bite a person. Any dog can be turned into a dangerous dog. The owner or handler most often is responsible for making a dog into something dangerous.
> 
> * An irresponsible owner or dog handler might create a situation that places another person in danger by a dog, without the dog itself being dangerous, as in the case of the Pomeranian that killed the infant (see above).
> 
> * Any individual dog may be a good, loving pet, even though its breed is considered to be potentially dangerous. A responsible owner can win the love and respect of a dog, no matter its breed. One cannot look at an individual dog, recognize its breed, and then state whether or not it is going to attack.


I actually had to bookmark that site. The only thing I couldn't find there that I've found somewhere else is the statistics on number of dog attacks that came from a chained dog. I remember on one of the sites that give such statistics and you were about three times more likely to be bitten by a chained dog.


----------



## RonE

Shalva said:


> I think whats also important in looking at stats.... is to look at the number of dogs of that breed and the total population of the breed.


Oh, you just HAD to introduce logic into the discussion, didn't you?  I was about to point out that there is no record of a Plott hound EVER having bitten anyone in its 250-year history - according to the statistics. (A **** hound probably got blamed if it did happen.)

I heard on the radio, a couple of years ago, that the largest number of dog bites reported came from Goldens. (The statistics above would not seem to agree with that.)

I thought that odd until I remembered that Goldens are one of the most popular breeds in the country, almost nobody is afraid of them and the radio information said nothing about the severity of the bite - just that it was reported.


----------



## Shalva

RonE said:


> Oh, you just HAD to introduce logic into the discussion, didn't you?  I was about to point out that there is no record of a Plott hound EVER having bitten anyone in its 250-year history - according to the statistics. (A **** hound probably got blamed if it did happen.)
> 
> I heard on the radio, a couple of years ago, that the largest number of dog bites reported came from Goldens. (The statistics above would not seem to agree with that.)
> 
> I thought that odd until I remembered that Goldens are one of the most popular breeds in the country, almost nobody is afraid of them and the radio information said nothing about the severity of the bite - just that it was reported.


Sorry Ron, you know how I am, take the fun out of everything..... 
s


----------



## Ginny01OT

You need to go to the web page which will give answers to a lot of your questions such as the time period, what their definitions of maiming are, etc. Scarecrow, I thought the pomeranian discussion was really interesting too. 

Remember these are REPORTED cases of family pet dogs only and I am sure there are many that go unreported. And, yes, I agree there are a lot of numb-nut dog owners but you can't always blame the owners for the dogs behaviour. Sometimes a behaviour whether it is a persons or a dogs just cannot be defended or justified.

I only decided to print this because I live in Manhasset NY. I don't know if any of you remember Diane Whipple who grew up here and was a lacrosse coach in San Francisco. She was killed by two something presario dogs in her apartment building several years ago. It was a big court trial and big all over the news coast to coast. I saw a picture of her in a restaurant here and it just stirred my curosity. You can do a search of her name and get tons of info. That's all. 

Actually the website is rather informative--it even has a section for people whose dogs might have been victim of other dogs--also talks about dog parks and liability, etc. I am going to bookmark this site myself.

I also thought it MIGHT help someone make a decision if they are chosing between to different breeds of dogs. I thought it was a rather good, interesting article which of course you could cross reference, etc.


----------



## cshellenberger

Ginny01OT said:


> I only decided to print this because I live in Manhasset NY. I don't know if any of you remember Diane Whipple who grew up here and was a lacrosse coach in San Francisco. She was killed by two something presario dogs in her apartment building several years ago. It was a big court trial and big all over the news coast to coast. I saw a picture of her in a restaurant here and it just stirred my curosity. You can do a search of her name and get tons of info. That's all.


Dianne Whipple was killed by two Presa Canarios, which in the above article are listed as Bull Mastiffs even though they're two different breeds. The owners specifically trained them to attack humans and set the dogs on her. They are still in jail for murder, as they basically used the dogs like others would use a gun or a knife.


----------



## sillylilykitty

I am happy to say the Shar Pei numbers are really low!


----------



## RonE

Not surprizing, considering I've ssen about five shar peis in my life.

(One of 'em DID look at me funny, though.)


----------



## sillylilykitty

RonE said:


> (One of 'em DID look at me funny, though.)


But they all look at me funny, they cant help it, their face was made that way


----------



## RonE

How can you tell if they're looking at you at all?


----------



## sillylilykitty

RonE said:


> How can you tell if they're looking at you at all?


Haha very funny. You can see all the dogs eyes in those pics except for the one where my sister (she sent me the pics cause I miss all my doggies, or my bosses dogs) is smushing the puppies face cause thats her favorite puppy.


----------



## iwantmypup

Wow..those are crazy statistics.

Awww Shar Pei's!!!!


----------



## Lorina

> Pug/Rottweiler mix


That was either a very difficult birth for mama, or a very creative and determined papa.


----------



## sillylilykitty

Lorina said:


> That was either a very difficult birth for mama, or a very creative and determined papa.


Or it was English Bulldog style....


----------



## peace36

Curbside Prophet said:


> I'd rather see statistics for the types of owners that own them.


I know it is mostly bad owners but at the time you are being bit who really cares why they are biting certian types of dogs there may be more of and have bad owners so it is the ones that are shown to bite more I want to stay away from.


----------



## sweetardnas1885

Husky bites seem to be high...I know that some huskies are food aggressive (mine is and so is my friend's as I was personally bitten by her). The thing that bothers me about these statistics is that there is one general category for the husky. Now are these Siberians or Alaskans? This can mean a great deal to the Siberian enthusiast. When someone says husky I typically think of Siberians, however that is in common conversation. When I think of Alaskan Huskies, I think of the racing mixes of Siberian and German Shorthair Pointers. With statitical information I, personally, need it to be a bit more specific. It is alarming for me to see my beloved "husky" numbers to be so high. Yikes!  


BTW, I wasn't fussing about the stats or about the poster, just jabbering about the statistic and those who collected the data...


----------



## Curbside Prophet

peace36 said:


> I know it is mostly bad owners but at the time you are being bit who really cares why they are biting certian types of dogs there may be more of and have bad owners so it is the ones that are shown to bite more I want to stay away from.


When it comes to biting dogs there is one factor and one factor only that should be considered on why a dog bites. And that's the owner! Not the breed. Once a dog is born into the world, it's too late to worry about the genes - the controlling factor is now training. So you can make all the lists you want, but it means nothing. Give me an Akita with that I can teach bite inhibition to, and I'll show you a dog that doesn't deserve to be on a list. All these lists do is condemn a dog to be feared by the inexperienced, and to give reason not to train, or worse to have the dog euthanized. It's as silly as it gets.


----------



## Alpha

> Pit bull terrier 1110 495 397 104 608 #


I'm just being picky,  do they mean the American Pitbull Terrier?

Or did they combine, the American Staffordshire Terrier, American Pitbull Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier and many of the other labelled "pitbull" breeds?

I don't think I saw any of the other pitbull breeds on the list, so I'm just assuming that they combined them all together.

It's funny, because whenever I see these posts, I always go back and look at the results for temperment testing and see that American Pitbull Terriers pass with a very high percentage rate (84.1%). Of course the dogs tested are probably owned by responsible dog owners.


----------



## cbow

What breed gets the "points" when they are mixed? Lab/Pit, GSD/Husky, Who can tell what breed they are? When some of these are more that one breed put together? How many bites are not reported?
Just some of my simple thoughts.




Most of these stats. combine all "pit bull types" together. 

If it is a pit bull/anyother type who gets blamed? JMO


----------



## squirt1968

All, I know is the ones with high scores are the dogs that I try to stay away from. It may be bad owners but I don't know who is who and no time for an interview if I see a dog that I view as a potential danger so I will continue to avoid those breeds


----------



## Shalva

peace36 said:


> I know it is mostly bad owners but at the time you are being bit who really cares why they are biting certian types of dogs there may be more of and have bad owners so it is the ones that are shown to bite more I want to stay away from.


no what it means is that certain types of people are attracted to certain types of dogs... ie. a gang member is not going to be intimidating walking down the street with a standard poodle or a golden retriever. and that is why we need to know about the people it is the same as the intact dog statistics..... 
looking at the people who don't neuter their dogs who are those people who generally would have a certain breed and not neuter. 
s


----------



## Ginny01OT

I agree Shalva. Unfortunately some people breed dogs to fight and, again, it is the people. If you really want to get sticky with this, pitbulls do not have the highest percentage of deaths per bite--statistically, rotties and some other breeds have a higher percentage of death per number of bites. (heck, if the pomeranian had one recorded bite that resulted in death, that dogs percentage according to these statistics are 100%)-- I have to admit as much as a dog lover I am there are some dogs I just don't like and some I really like but am afraid of. And I do believe there are some breeds of dog that it is recommended third party insurance be taken out on in the case of an incident to protect ones assets. Again, it is because of irresponsible breeders and owners and there are some dogs, because of the breeding, that just aren;t nice.


----------



## Alpha

I don't see anything wrong with disliking certain breeds, I know there are a tonne of breeds I don't "like" or that wouldn't suit me. But that's not to say that I don't think they should exist, or that I hate them, or that I hope that breeds mauls a child so I can post about. (Not saying that's what your doing Ginny)

I guess it's when people don't realize that dogs are NOT humans, and WE are the ones that are responsible for their actions. We're the ones that bring them around so if they cause harm who's fault is it? By no means does it make it right, or okay, but trully who should've avoided the problem?

Like a young child that causes trouble with the law. The parents are responsible for the child because the child isn't old enough to be responsible for their own actions, dogs are NEVER responsible enough for their own actions in our world! LOL

There are some breeds I'm afraid of too, but by saying I'm afraid, doesnt' mean that I'll automatically write the whole breed off. Yes I'm darned cautious, but I don't blame the dogs.

That's why I love Hades so much. He looks like your typical pitbull, and trully when it comes to loving humans he's also "breed standard". A stranger could walk up to him and roll over onto his back immediately for a belly rub, and maybe give a soft kiss on the face.


----------



## Ginny01OT

I agree Alpha--what is interesting is that I may be afraid of or dislike certain breeds (you would be surprised of which ones, not what you are all thinking and I am not going to say because I don't want to insult anyone) and I would go to the dog park (I don't anymore but that is a whole other story) and I would see this breed walking up with its owner and I would say to my husband, "Okay, let's go now" and he would tell me to stop being silly and just wait. Usually the dog was one of the nicest ones there and the ones you (or I) would expect to be nice just weren't. Looks are deceiving and you are right, it is not fair to judge an entire breed based on one or two bad apples.


----------



## peace36

Alpha said:


> I don't see anything wrong with disliking certain breeds, I know there are a tonne of breeds I don't "like" or that wouldn't suit me. But that's not to say that I don't think they should exist, or that I hate them, or that I hope that breeds mauls a child so I can post about. (Not saying that's what your doing Ginny)
> .





Shalva said:


> no what it means is that certain types of people are attracted to certain types of dogs... ie. a gang member is not going to be intimidating walking down the street with a standard poodle or a golden retriever. and that is why we need to know about the people it is the same as the intact dog statistics.....


I agree with you there Shalva.

I do not dislike Pitt Bulls. But I want to be no where near one unless I know the owner and they are responsible.


----------



## Alpha

I get nervous when the friendliest of dogs approach us! LOL. Yes, even the happy go lucky retrievers! After our bad experiences, I can't help but be nervous, than of course my dogs sense I'm nervous, just a bad chain reaction.

I feel it's better to be safe than sorry. I see NOTHING wrong with picking and choosing who your dog interacts with. I do it all the time. It's when you let your guard down that scary stuff happens.

Knowing Hades personality, I let my guard down with SBT that attacked Roxy, in fact I and everyone else was more nervous that ROXY was going to nip him! I think it was an eye opener for everyone, including the dog's owner who's been participating quite actively in fighting the breed ban.


----------



## Dorygirl

> Once a dog is born into the world, it's too late to worry about the genes - the controlling factor is now training.


Curbside ~ So you're saying that genetic traits can be eliminated by training? 
Say a pit bull comes from a long line of fighters. You can train that out of him? 



> When it comes to biting dogs there is one factor and one factor only that should be considered on why a dog bites. And that's the owner!


But that doesn't explain the families who think they have a sweet dog with no signs of aggression, and then the dog bites somebody. 
I find it hard to believe that it's never the dog's fault. Are there really no bad dogs in the world? Maybe you can do everything right and still end up with a problem dog.


----------



## RonE

I know very little about pits. I do know that dogs, unlike people, never do something for no reason at all. They aren't lovely family dogs one minute and then, without any warning at all, just snap.

Just because the owners were too ignorant or untrained to recognize the problem, doesn't mean it just appeared at random.

And yes, I believe that if you can train a lab guide dog to ignore a squirrel just inches from his face, you can train a fighting dog to not fight.

I don't think *I *could do it, which is why I don't keep fighting dogs.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Dorygirl said:


> Curbside ~ So you're saying that genetic traits can be eliminated by training?
> Say a pit bull comes from a long line of fighters. You can train that out of him?


It is true that genetics can make certain behaviors like fighting with other dogs easier to learn in some cases, or interfere with learning in other cases, there is no neat correlation between how much a behavior is thought to be genetically influenced and its susceptibility to behavior modification. All this means is if you don't take the steps early to help your dog learn better behaviors when they are young, you will have to work significantly much harder to train the dog than the person that did. 



> But that doesn't explain the families who think they have a sweet dog with no signs of aggression, and then the dog bites somebody.
> I find it hard to believe that it's never the dog's fault. Are there really no bad dogs in the world? Maybe you can do everything right and still end up with a problem dog.


Don't get me wrong, there are dogs with some pretty messed up genetics, and should be euthanized on the spot. But the biggest problem in dogdom are the owners who neglect training their pup how to bite, of have no knowledge of the signals that can help to prevent such a bite. Most puppies are taken away from their littermates at 8 weeks and isolated from the world until the critical socialization window is closed. This is a disaster for puppy development. So yes, we humans are a large factor in ruining our dogs, only to blame the dog later for something we could have prevented, or at the very least diminished with constant socialization with other dogs, people, and children. Dr. Ian Dunbar says that if your 8 week old puppy hasn't met at least 100 people by that age, your breeder is ruining that dog, and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## cshellenberger

I'll have to find the article, but I read somewhere that behavior is 30% genetics and 70% environmental. Therefore, the training and socialization can have a HUGE impact on how a dog of ANY breed will turn out though a well bred dog from parents with great temperments has a better chance with the proper training and socialization.


----------



## Ginny01OT

I believe that owners and proper training and socialization is paramount for ANY dog but I think that we also have to blame some of the irresponsible breeders out there who also contribute to the problem.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Absolutely breeders can be blamed too, (open comment to all) and don't think for a minute show or trial breeders are immune from ruining genetics. But there are fewer of them then there are dog owners. IMO, if dog owners can become better owners it will change breeding for the better. I mean if an owner can stay away from breeders who are selling pups that hide in corners or growl at people for no reason, owners can minimize the contibutions to the gene pool by bad breeders. The hard part is getting there.


----------



## peace36

Dorygirl said:


> Curbside ~ So you're saying that genetic traits can be eliminated by training?
> Say a pit bull comes from a long line of fighters. You can train that out of him?
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't explain the families who think they have a sweet dog with no signs of aggression, and then the dog bites somebody.
> I find it hard to believe that it's never the dog's fault. Are there really no bad dogs in the world? Maybe you can do everything right and still end up with a problem dog.


I see what you are saying here. In my opinoin it is still the owners fault. Most owners have no business getting that type of dog. Most families with children could not possibly give a Pit Bull the time he needs to be a good dog. And it is not that the family is horrible they just did not realize what it takes to own one. 

Possibley because there seem to be 2 groups of people.

Group 1 says how horrible and mean pits are
Group 2 raves on and on what a great family dog they make. And how loving they are toward children.

So people with families fall into the trap Group 2 create


----------



## RonE

I'm in group 3. There's a lot to admire about pits and the people that actually know how to work with them but I don't want one.


----------



## Shalva

Alpha said:


> I get nervous when the friendliest of dogs approach us! LOL. Yes, even the happy go lucky retrievers! After our bad experiences, I can't help but be nervous, than of course my dogs sense I'm nervous, just a bad chain reaction.


If I could just comment on this...... Alpha,,,, the problem is that people think that their happy go lucky retrievers are not dogs.... and as such should not behave as dogs. I see it all the time with my flat coats and goldens.... pet people in particular but also show folks are often shocked when a retriever bares its teeth or bites or does whatever, but the fact is that retrievers are dogs and as such respond to things as dogs. Not every 
DOG is going to like every other dog... many of our retrievers DON'T speak dog very well. Because they are the happy go lucky dogs of the dog world we tend to make them into people and treat them as such and thus they never learn to speak dog, they ignore dog body language.... they run up on other dogs..... they just don't get it..... 

In flat coats people all the time will say that flat coats should be happy all the time and never have a cross word for another dog.... but I watched my shalva growl at my sister in law last night when she went up to see the babies..... 

This to me is the biggest problem with retrievers..... and I think it is one of the reasons that even the friendliest dog will bite..... dogs will be dogs. 
s


----------



## Jen D

Curbside Prophet said:


> I'd rather see statistics for the types of owners that own them.


You are so right!!!!!! How many were tied out for good, how many socialized, how many were just aquired and the family didn't know the dog?

People don't think about the size of a dog either when it comes to a bite. When a small dog bites most often it is not reported because of the damage, it is not much. A larger breed does alot more damage so people have to go get treatment. I have been bit doing what I do numerous times and I have only have to go to the emergency room once because I needed stitches. So this had to be reported in my State by the staff there. I have been bit by little dogs but never went anywhere because the damage was small but I always request proof that the dogs UTD on shots.


----------



## peace36

RonE said:


> I'm in group 3. There's a lot to admire about pits and the people that actually know how to work with them but I don't want one.


Ok, so there is more than two groups. Hmmm how many do you think there are. Anyway the people in the groups need to add BIG Buts. to the rest of thier opinions


----------



## Snowshoe

Why do I suddenly have Sir Mixalot playing in a loop in my head? 

"Becky look at her butt. It's SO BIG. She must be one of those rap guys girlfriends..." 

Then, "I like big butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny..." 

Ahhh!!!!!! Must purge brain...


----------



## chucky

boy i,m glad my brittany not even on the list, as for the list those are blind numbers, what are the conditions those dog,s attacked, could they be defending their grounds, house, owner, in that case any dog should attack, and there is nothing wrong about it. and like it was said before, i,m almost positive half of the so called dangerous breeds were not trained, or handled right, thus making owners fully responcible.


----------



## peace36

Snowshoe said:


> Why do I suddenly have Sir Mixalot playing in a loop in my head?
> 
> "Becky look at her butt. It's SO BIG. She must be one of those rap guys girlfriends..."
> 
> Then, "I like big butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny..."
> 
> Ahhh!!!!!! Must purge brain...


LoL, thats what I was thinking after I typed it.

Anyway the rest of the sentence after they make wonderful family pet But they are not for inexperienced owners and you have to consistantly and forever work with the dog in areas such as socialization and obiedence. I am sure there are a few more big BUTTs (I can not lie, he he) and sure that would be good for all breeds But the pits especally because they are so strong and seem to have a greater need for that than say a Shih-Tzu or a maybe Basset Hound. I mean if those two breeds dont get that they can become annoying but a Pit Bull not getting that and they can become nasty mean.

That is what I think anyway.


----------



## Shalva

chucky said:


> boy i,m glad my brittany not even on the list, as for the list those are blind numbers, what are the conditions those dog,s attacked, could they be defending their grounds, house, owner, in that case any dog should attack, and there is nothing wrong about it. and like it was said before, i,m almost positive half of the so called dangerous breeds were not trained, or handled right, thus making owners fully responcible.


actually check the list again.... Brittany's are on the list.....


----------



## chucky

Shalva said:


> actually check the list again.... Brittany's are on the list.....


yes, now i see it, i must have missed it first time, thanx.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Dorygirl said:


> Curbside ~ So you're saying that genetic traits can be eliminated by training?
> Say a pit bull comes from a long line of fighters. You can train that out of him?
> But that doesn't explain the families who think they have a sweet dog with no signs of aggression, and then the dog bites somebody.
> I find it hard to believe that it's never the dog's fault. Are there really no bad dogs in the world? Maybe you can do everything right and still end up with a problem dog.


This is what's so ironic about our pittie friends. Human aggression is _not_ a breed trait of the pit bull. They were never bred for human aggression or guarding behavior. Any dog that did show signs of human aggression was destroyed. They are not suitable guard dogs, that's why I think it's so funny that certain types get this type of dog because they look "hard". All the pits and bully breeds I have ever owned or known would rather lick your face than take it off. 


Has anyone taken a look at the ATTS website?? 84% pass rate...
http://www.atts.org/stats1.html


----------



## Papa of Darcy

Hi all,
I'm a owner of a 5 yr old female pitbull. It really irratates me to hear all this about how dangerous they are. They have the ability to do severe damage with their bite. It's the owner, not the dog, that should be punished. I want to see statistics based on % of the breed biting. Pit's where raised that if they bit a human they where automatically put down. If you put your face in "any dogs" face you are liable to get nipped. Rachel Ray has a pitbull and she's never had a problem.
Your small breed have more bite incidents per capita than the large breeds.
You never hear of how many people are bit by Mexican Hairless or Dachounds. The ratio is higher I believe.
Thank You, Papa of Darcy. aka Bill


----------



## cshellenberger

This thread is a year a d a half old. Look arou d the forum, I think you'll find more positive than negative about Pitties.


----------

